# Price and range announced for two Volt competitors



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Ford’s Fusion Energi and Honda’s Accord plug-in hybrid are both scheduled to go on sale in early 2013. Prices for the three models seem similar, but a closer look reveals some major differences... Newswire >


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

The Volt beats me on range by 3 or 4 miles...I beat the others hand down...and I'm using lead batteries!!

For that price tag I'd want a great deal more range than that. I appreciate that they're hybrids but really, as my school master used to say, 'must try harder'!!


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes we need a car with 150+ mile range before sales will take off. Of course these are hybrids which is still a lot better than nothing, but worth the added cost for what you get? Not to me.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Most don't need 150 miles, a hybrid with 15 e-miles for < $20k or EV with 50 miles for under $15k would work quite well.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

If you want to get off of gas yes you need more than a few miles. I've saved nearly $1200 over the last 2.5 months compared to driving my diesel truck, and that's after paying for the power, yearly taxes and monthly insurance payments. I can do most my driving with my 100 mile range but there are occasional trips where I have to use my diesel or gas car.

Read up on the Tesla model S with DC charging stations. 300 mile range at 55 mph. They are building charging stations across the country, solar powered and free to use. Add 150 mile range for 30 minutes of charging. 

But again, for most people using their car for commuting, grocery shopping etc, 12-20 miles means a lot of trips will still be on gas.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

ElectriCar said:


> Read up on the Tesla model S with DC charging stations. 300 mile range at 55 mph. They are building charging stations across the country, solar powered and free to use. Add 150 mile range for 30 minutes of charging.
> 
> 12-20 miles means a lot of trips will still be on gas.


Everyone's aware of the Model S range. Few, very few can afford it. Gimme $100k I'll buy a house.

20 miles covers 95% of my driving. 50 miles covers 99%. It's not worth doubling the cost for 5%, much less 1%.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm rather disappointed with the price of the Accord. C'mon Honda!


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Everyone's aware of the Model S range. Few, very few can afford it. Gimme $100k I'll buy a house.
> 
> 20 miles covers 95% of my driving. 50 miles covers 99%. It's not worth doubling the cost for 5%, much less 1%.


Obviously everyone is different. In my case, our family is spread out quite a bit. Wife's brother lives about 40 miles away. Kids live 10-25 miles, work is 11-14, other family 250 miles, college games 90 miles etc. I can get to most of them and back on 100 mile pack. Ball game I'd have to quick charge or charge all day to get back. If I take the diesel "home" 250 miles I'll consume about $170 in diesel, ball game about $50-55.

I have another vehicle I'd convert but the payback would be so much longer because it wouldn't be used near as much as my truck. I'll wait for battery prices to drop or buy a new electric some day. Prices don't seem to have dropped any since 2008 so I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

ElectriCar said:


> Obviously everyone is different.


Yes, and while battery prices are high it makes sense to target those with average (38 miles) or lower needs. The target should be a 50 mile EV in the corolla price range. The range could easily be extended in 50 mile increments for those that need it.


----------

